# Oppo vs. Denon vs. Marantz dvd players. Any advice?



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi

I am planning to buy a new dvd player. So far i have narrowed the search to these three:

Denon DVD1940
Marantz DV 6001
Oppo DV 981HD

From what i have understood so far, Denon has better picture quality than Marantz and Marantz has better sound quality than Denon. And there have been some reports of a delay in layer changes in the Denon player (a quarter of a second apparently). Since i live in the UK the Oppo brand is not very well known and has just started to sell here so no one has any reviews on that one. (so i am quite interested in any opinions about this one).

Which dvd player would you guys reccomend?


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Do you know the buffer size on the Denon for layer change?

My 1920 claims to have no delay, but it cam be pretty long sometimes. A couple seconds isn't out of the ordinary. I don't know how much they changed that in the 1940, though, just thought it beared mention...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

yourgrandma said:


> Do you know the buffer size on the Denon for layer change?
> 
> My 1920 claims to have no delay, but it cam be pretty long sometimes. A couple seconds isn't out of the ordinary. I don't know how much they changed that in the 1940, though, just thought it beared mention...



The buffer is 2Mb from what i have seen.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Not sure if there's something wrong with mine, but I think it's the same, and I have a delay. Other than that, though, It's a really nice player.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Is this delay really noticeable? And does it happen sort of after every chapter in the film?


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

It varies from absent to annoying (ie silence and a frozen screen for about a second). It only occurs at layer changes.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm very happy with my Oppo 981 and I think it offer tremendous bang for the buck.


----------



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

from what I've read and heard the Oppo is a tremendous bang for the buck, howeever...

the Oppo HD, supposedly cannot play HD DVD. that's what I heard and read, other than that it is supposed to be excellent...

Dieselpower1966


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

dieselpower1966 said:


> from what I've read and heard the Oppo is a tremendous bang for the buck, howeever...
> 
> the Oppo HD, supposedly cannot play HD DVD. that's what I heard and read, other than that it is supposed to be excellent...
> 
> Dieselpower1966


The Oppo is not an HD DVD player. Its just a dvd player that can upconvert DVD's to high def resolution. You'll need a HD DVD player to play HD DVD's. 

As far as audio and video quality between these players, you are not going to get a better picture than the Oppo and the audio is very accurate. Its certainly the best value of the three and I would recommend it.


----------

